
Ruby Koans - lobo_tuerto
http://rubykoans.com/
======
anindyabd
When I started off with Ruby I tried reading through some freely available
books (including Why's Poignant Guide) but going through the koans was by far
the fastest and most effective way to learn Ruby syntax.

There are also Go koans: [https://github.com/cdarwin/go-
koans](https://github.com/cdarwin/go-koans)

~~~
sciurus
I found reading The Well-Grounded Rubyist and completing the koans to be a
good combination. You get an understanding of the underlying concepts of the
language as well as experience with the syntax and core classes.

[http://www.manning.com/black3/](http://www.manning.com/black3/)

------
raldu
This is an enjoyable and effective way for getting used to Ruby syntax and
some basic TDD concepts. The important point to keep in mind, however, is to
try to reflect on each modification that you make, so that you can also learn
the language semantics, and make the practice more than just "filling in the
blanks".

See also the previous posts of rubykoans:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1623619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1623619)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9308684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9308684)

------
yoaviram
Very well done. There's also a Python version:
[https://github.com/gregmalcolm/python_koans](https://github.com/gregmalcolm/python_koans)

Coincidentally, we're looking for London based senior, test-driven Ruby devs
(contract).

~~~
piratebroadcast
American OK? Would love to move to London from the US.

------
mosselman
Your SSL certificate is invalid:

[https://koans.heroku.com/](https://koans.heroku.com/)

edit:

this works though:

[https://koans.herokuapp.com/en](https://koans.herokuapp.com/en)

~~~
jonaldomo
heroku charges $20 a month to allow a SSL certificate for a custom domain!

~~~
nateberkopec
Just use Cloudflare. It's free.

~~~
psychometry
Details: [https://robots.thoughtbot.com/set-up-cloudflare-free-ssl-
on-...](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/set-up-cloudflare-free-ssl-on-heroku)

There are some downsides to this approach that are described there.

------
cpursley
Ruby Koans are great. Some others along the same idea area:

* [https://github.com/JoshCheek/ruby-kickstart](https://github.com/JoshCheek/ruby-kickstart)

* [https://github.com/alexch/learn_ruby](https://github.com/alexch/learn_ruby)

~~~
dhsb
[https://rubymonk.com/](https://rubymonk.com/) is another good one. The theme
got a little tiresome after a while but the lessons really forced me to mess
around with Ruby in the console. I learned a lot.

------
bhrgunatha
A list of koans using different languages - including bash! :

[https://github.com/ahmdrefat/awesome-
koans/blob/master/koans...](https://github.com/ahmdrefat/awesome-
koans/blob/master/koans-en.md)

------
brucehubbard
I miss Jim Weirich :(

------
faizmokhtar
Love it. It helps me in getting familiar with TDD when I was just starting out
to learn Rails.

